# Just want some input on some planes I found.



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

As I was driving home the other day I stopped at a garage sale. I bought four planes.
I am not very well educated in hand planes, although I do own a couple of them. Before I bought these ones I owned an Bailey No 8, a Record jack plane and a Stanley adjustable low angle block plane.
The one that caught my eye is this one:









I have wanted a skew plane for a while. I don't know what it's worth. I will be using it, so worth isn't that important.

I also bought this block plane. It doesn't have a brand name visible. It looks like my new Stanley but it is slightly wider and has a nut that moves a lever to adjust the blade depth.









I also got a Bailey No 4, it looks okay but with just a little work it cuts nice shavings.









It sure is more handy than my newer Bailey jack plane.

There was also a Bailey No 7. It has a Stanley lever cap, but it cuts well.









I also got a Buck Brothers, and two Diston hand saws one is marked D-8 and the other is marked with a D with the eight inside the D.
The whole thing cost forty bucks, so no mater what they are worth I will get my money out of them.

I sure wouldn't mind feed back on any of them. In fact I would appreciate any words of wisdom on truing the faces and such.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Spend some time, remake the tote on the #7, get a good lawyer 'cause you're gonna need one, on and on…...
Don't give the bride the name of the lawyer.
Bill


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

The skew block is a sought after plane worth twice what you paid for the lot. Nice score!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Looks like you have scored a nice skew block!

Have fun with cleaning and restoring!

Another handplane addict in the making?

All the Best!


----------



## Wazy (Apr 10, 2012)

All the planes appear to be in workable shape. That's a really good find. I suggest you take out the blades and simply work on the basic tools if restoration is your goal. There are solutions that can be purchased for soaking the metal parts in for rust removal. The toughest part will be truing up the base plate (sole). I find using a glass lapping plate, purchase a set of 5 grits and some lapping sheets that can be purchased at most tool store gives the best results. Nothing quick will do the job properly. Steady elbow grease using a figure eight motion starting with the most course down to extra fine will get the job done. The planes will last a lifetime.


----------



## jeffl (May 3, 2009)

That skew plane is a good find. I bought one missing parts and traded it to a tool collector for a $40 plane.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

As to your "no-name" block plane-it is very possibly a Miller Falls-have a look at the bottom edge of the side of the main casting for a name and model number.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

@Bill White, I don't get the reference to the bride thing. Maybe I am a little slow on the uptake.

@Wazy Thanks for the lapping tips. The work is therapeutic hope to get it done soon.

@DocBailey I will look a little closer.

@everybody, I deleted part of my sentence and when I got back from shoveling dirt for the wife, mowing the yard and then washing the truck, I read the second to last paragraph and couldn't make sense out of it at all. Don't know what you all thought of it. It sure didn't say anything about the hand saws.

Big thanks for all your input.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Mel, just a slight bit of humor (mine) about falling into the trap of owning planes and how addictive that can be.
Bill


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

great finds. I like the skewed block. They are kind of hard to find in the wild. Keep us posted on how they all work.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Your second plane there looks exactly like the Stanley 9 1/2 that I got from my grandfather's old tools.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, you got waaay more than $40 worth of planes. The skew block (140) is worth $75 on its own. The other block plane look like a 9 1/2 as mentioned. Don't be concerned that the Bailey #7 has a Stanley lever cap. Stanley just hadn't removed Bailey from the casting. I'm pretty sure the lever cap is original and correct. Nice haul!! Congrats!!


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

If the block plane is a Stanley 9 1/2 would a new blade be available for it? I think all of the older planes were well used, the blades are a little shorter. The thing that concerns me is the blade in the block plane has small reliefs milled out of the underside that the lever engages to adjust the blade depth. 
Thanks for all the information on the worth. It does make one feel good getting a good deal, but I felt really good taking the skew plane to a piece of maple and got a nice clean cut.
All I have done so far is to sharpen the blades and make space for them in my plane drawer.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Just google "stanley 9 1/2 replacement blade iron" you'll find all sort of replacement irons for the 9 1/2. IBC, Lie-Nielsen, Lee Valley all have irons for it. You can probably order one from stanley as well.


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

Your Bailey No. 4 appears to be a type 11. (The last year of the low knobs.) it looks to be in decent user shape. Lots of guys collect the type 11's. Good Score!


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

John, Thanks. I don't know a low knob from the next one, but I know it works. I just used it on some English Yew. The sole is not perfect, it's a little high on the leading edge, right hand side. I will try to lap it flat soon, but there are other priorities right now.

Don, Thanks for the pointers on a new blade. I guess Google should always be asked first, but sometimes you just want to hear it from folks who know.


----------

